# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد

## دیباaa

سلام دوستان 
کسی رشته روانشناسی یا رادیولوژی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد قبول شده؟
با چ رتبه ای؟

----------

